# Another stupid 1*



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

pick up Russian male in hills of Hollywood California. 

About halfway down the road from his house in the middle of almost no where, I notice his seatbelt not on and I ask for him to put it on. He scoffs and says niet (no in russian) because he's in the backseat. And cusses a bit. 

Plan goes into effect. 

Before we get onto the main road leading to his destination and after another 10 minutes of travel down the Windee Hollywood hills road. I say again that he'll need his seatbelt on. 

This time he starts getting loud and cussing more and I tell him "do you want a ride or not!?" "No!!!" And he starts to ball up his fists. I point to the dashcam and his fists go down And he gets out. 

No other Uber's for at least another 20-30 minutes (I checked) and he'd either have to walk up the huge hill at night or taxi it or whatever. 

So I write into uber afterwards and the usual "thanks for letting us know. pax and drivers need to follow certain rules and we'll make a note on his account" 

This morning I wake up to a 1*

Not sure if should be proud that I sorta earned it or just annoyed that his childish antics cost me a rating drop of .03


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Be proud!


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Last Wednesday night I had a pax, really nice lady, she sat in the back for the 8 minute ride home. I asked her to put on her seatbelt and then I heard it click. I started to drive thinking that she actually put it on. We was talking, nice convo and just about two blocks from her house, which is on the edge of a golf course a rabbit decided that his life was not worth it in anymore and crossed the road, she scream "Watch out...", I was not going to brake cos I was already too close, but when she screamed I slammed on my brakes and there she went, flying against the back seat of my car. She had a cap on and it fell backwards but then she started to apologize for not having her seatbelt on cos she doesn't like them. I know she hurt her forehead cos I could see a small streak of red where the hard part of the cap was and I was sure that she would give me a 1 star. When she got out she thanked me for saving the bunny's life and went in the house.
I didn't have the hearth to tell her that I saw on the mirror as the critter was throwing the last kicks.
So far my ratings are still the same.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't know what goes on in my back seat.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I don't know what goes on in my back seat.


Yup. 
They could be snorting coke and making a porno -- just get them to their destination.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I don't know what goes on in my back seat.


the beauty of driving a cab is that you don't have to care,


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I always worry about the liability. I had some folks yesterday that didn't buckle but I didn't pressed the issue since we were only going down 25 mph roads, which were actually slower than that due to rush hour traffic.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I always worry about the liability. I had some folks yesterday that didn't buckle but I didn't pressed the issue since we were only going down 25 mph roads, which were actually slower than that due to rush hour traffic.


I only make the front seat pax put on the seatbelt. If anyone is under 18 in the backseat I make them put on the seatbelt, these are from my old taxi day rules. Most will put them on voluntarily but I made a mistake of picking up at a school and 2 teen girls acted like it was a problem when I told them they had to wear a seatbelt. I should have told them they needed a car seat because they were acting like babies.



PepeLePiu said:


> I know she hurt her forehead cos I could see a small streak of red where the hard part of the cap was a.


LOL


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> I only make the front seat pax put on the seatbelt. If anyone is under 18 in the backseat I make them put on the seatbelt, these are from my old taxi day rules. Most will put them on voluntarily but I made a mistake of picking up at a school and 2 teen girls acted like it was a problem when I told them they had to wear a seatbelt. I should have told them they needed a car seat because they were acting like babies.
> 
> LOL


That's florida law word per word yo... except car seats is 5 years or younger...

Your old cab co. trained you well..


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My car beeps obnoxiously at people to put their seat belts on in the front seat. That used to be a nuisance but now I view it as a feature. It gets seat belts on and I don't even have to be the bad guy. Too bad I can't get it to beep obnoxiously when people in the back don't have their seat belts on.

In my state though if I have a sign saying seat belts are required, I'm exempt from prosecution as the driver and only the passengers can be ticketed.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> In my state though if I have a sign saying seat belts are required, I'm exempt from prosecution as the driver and only the passengers can be ticketed.


I love this rule. What state is that for? In California the driver but not the pax gets the ticket. They're my responsibility.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nevada, NRS 484D.495 - 484D.500


----------

